# Teaching & Education Qualifications From Pakistan



## daddymac (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Thankyou all for the advice leading up to my misses getting her prospective marriage visa granted. 

We are now married.

My question thou is in regards to overseas qualifications.

My misses is a teacher from Karachi. In order for her to teach over here would she have to get her qualifications certified from Islamabad to be reconized here. I am aware that she will have to get assessed in Australia. But my question specifically related to her existing educational and teaching qualifications....would original documents be sufficent? Or does she have to send all her documents to Islamabad and get them checked and certified and then sent here before getting assessed here?

The reason why im asking this is that she has a sister in the US who has said that the US needs documents checked in islamabad....But then i spoke to my indian friend who said no as long as you have originals it should be fine. 

It seems like a weird question im posting but u know how there is lots of corruption and fake documentations and Pakistan is already deemed corrupt by everyone...so any advice would be appreciated

thanks all


----------



## daddymac (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I went on the Department of Education website and clicked on a couple of links

https://aei.gov.au/Services-And-Res...ifications/Our-Assessments/Pages/default.aspx

The fees on the page for my wife to get her documents certified are quite expensive.

Is this necessary? Am I looking at the right place? Has anyone else from overseas gotten their overseas qualifications verified?

Im a bit confused.

Thanks in advance


----------



## DChubbyAUwife (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi 

Which state will you live in? Each state/territory would have their own procedures and overseeing organisation so I would go to the ed dept relevant to your wife. 

I haven't gone through the process myself but I am a teacher in NSW and I have looked into travelling myself and transferring my qualifications (B Teach/B Ed, Masters Special Ed) to other states in NSW and to the US and NZ. It is an extensive and expensive process. 

I worked with a teacher years ago that had gone through the process so I'll make enquiries about their experiences and see what they say.

Watch this space! 

Kirsty


----------



## admalik (Aug 18, 2015)

Greetings,
I have recently moved to Perth on Permanent Resident Visa. I was secondary applicant so my qualification was not assessed during immigration Process.

I have done M.Ed (2 Years), B.Ed (1 Year) & BA (2 Years) from Pakistan. Probably equivalent to Bachelor degree of Australia. I have two years of Primary Teacher experience & also have 45 days supervised training in Pakistan as well.

I have already put up application for Qualification Advice from TBRWA (Teacher Registration Board Western Australia) ans waiting outcome (6-10 weeks)

My aim is to get employed in Educational Institute as a teacher, Assistant or Researcher, and need your advice and assistance on following items
Am I heading in right direction? What else I can do in parallel to fulfill pre requisites.
I have phobia of IELTS and not sure would be able to get 7 + in each band and some where 7.5. What are other options other than IELT or PEAT? As this is mandatory requirement for TRBWA registration.
If I get enrolled for Certificate 4 (Education Support), would that be able to meet up as alternative to IELTS requirement as I would have then studied and completed course in Australian Institute (6 months)?
What should be my next steps?


Thanks for your support & help in advance.

Regards


----------

